# Relocating



## want2behappy (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I may be separating soon and I would like to relocate to a quiet, small town where I can just start over. I have been wanting to get out of New York for a very long time and I dont have family or kids here to keep me back.

Any suggestions on where I can go where it will be relatively cheap to start over and easy to get a job? 

Thanks


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Easy to find jobs don't exist right now, but I have always loved the Southeast and live there now. Of course, I work in a foreign country because the economy is dead here in NW Florida.
I hear Texas is doing well...


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

You should probably google unemployment rates for a start, but many large companies are still growing jobs around the southeast. Take a look at taxes also. When I lived in one area in the South, state taxes and property taxes were low. Some would say, however, that school quality correllates. Where I live now, in the midwest, property taxes are about $5,000 per year higher, and state taxes are worse.

Im aware of a Fortune 100 company that is opening locations in Texas, North Carolina and Arkansas in the next two years, although Georgia and South Carolina still attract jobs.


----------

